# Polaris Lock N Ride box on my Brute Force



## shamisc (Nov 13, 2011)

Picked one of these up today. I really like the seal on these boxes, and it's not too big of a box. My plan is to weld a couple bungs on my rack so the Lock N Ride feature will work. 
Any ideas other than mine for clamping it on? Thoughts on the looks of the box on my Brute?
THANKS!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good! Bungs sounds like a pretty good idea. Does it have holes in the bottom for bolting? you could do some kind hook so you didn't have to weld to your rack. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

It looks good on there. Its not much bigger than an ice chest. How much stuff will it hold? 

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks good I like the all black on the bike.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## shamisc (Nov 13, 2011)

:agreed: :chewbacca:


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

brutemike said:


> Looks good I like the all black on the bike.
> 
> Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


Yeah the new shoes look great! Those wheels are very nice. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------

